# zeni geva desire for agony ( a mandatory lisen)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When im angry beyond word and i feel empty and destroy i like to exorcize demons out trought brutal session of this band finest moment desire for agony , this said i like there early year quite a lot, like there song godkill out of the how to kill lp or the k7 release of live zeni geva.

This kind of music act has prozac into my nervous system it help me cope whit reality, song like stigma, from there desire for agony album, zeni geva is not some vulgar death metal band, there metalized slugdy-rock extremist , kamikaze samourai of forgotten lore come alive!

We need more japanese like this to pummel pulverized and kill internal wounds and agressivity, amen to this band,if only they could play here in my city once in for all, there old primal stock, there primal work of insane brutallity done in there art school avant-garde way.

Sayonara everyone :tiphat:


----------

